# She agreed to have coffee with me



## mwdbuckeye (Jan 17, 2010)

My wife agreed to have coffee or something one day next week. I dont know if it is because she sees my pain, and doesnt want to hurt me more. Or if she really wants to spend time with me.

I think the second one scares me more. I am so afraid to mess it up further. I am not sure what the conversation could cover, what is allowed. 

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions. (that is pathetic having been married almost a quarter century and asking for advice about a safe conversation that wouldnt make it worse.)

If you have taken them time to read my previous (novels) postings maybe you will have a better idea.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Is it too cheesy to say be yourself? Be genuine?

How about working hard to listen? Girls like that  If she really wants to spend time with you, that's a good thing right? You have to get beck on that horse, so to speak.

Okay, enough cheesiness. I'm totally happy for you that you're taking this step. Try and relax. Honestly be yourself and listen to her. Having coffee is a great way to build communication and YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't talk about the relationship. 

Talk about anything else and keep it happy.


----------



## mwdbuckeye (Jan 17, 2010)

She is still being firm on her thoughts of us being friends. I told her about my turning over my bad feelings and thought over to God. I asked her if she was talking to God and getting and giving forgiveness and she says that she has given forgiveness so many times and it has really worked out for her. Told her about reading the Joel Osteen book on being a better you. She read a few years ago. I seems that the overall message is that forgiveness and turning over the problems to God; that people could put it back together if they wanted to.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi,

Many of us know how hard these meetings can be following a separation. I thought I would recommend a book to you--it deals with that area and offers good advice. The book is "Hope for the Separated" by Gary Chapman.

Hope things work out for you!


----------



## mwdbuckeye (Jan 17, 2010)

I will go to the library tomorrow and look for it thank you.

Have been listening to songs all evening and of course it brings back that overwhelming feelings of love. The new Bon Jovi/Lee Ann Rimes song "Till we aint Strangers Anymore" has got me by the heart.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I've read that one as well. I've reread my self help books for months and months. 

After the divorce, I've tucked them away.


----------

